# In laws with mental problems



## Claire234 (Mar 8, 2015)

My husband and my in laws both are mentally ill. They need medical help otherwise I'll be in even more trouble. They live together. Don't let me go anywhere or meet anyone. A very close relative is in hospital, hanging between life and death and they are not letting me meet them. They are crazy people. I hate them. 

My husband is the one to blame. Sometimes I feel I have married a 5 year old who has no brains and can't make any decisions. Whatever I say he simply refuses. Mostly he leaves it to his mum to make the decision. 

I'm tolerating him just for the sake of my baby. Otherwise I would have left him right away. He deserves no wife and no affection. 

I'm very angry. Thought I should share my feelings with everyone here so I can feel better.


----------



## batsociety (Jan 23, 2015)

Don't just tolerate him because you have a child. Nothing worse for a kid than growing up with parents who loathe each other but "stay together for the kids". It's not healthy for anyone.


----------



## Orange_Pekoe (Jan 5, 2015)

Why are you still married to him?

Get out - before you lose your health, sanity, and self-respect. I was in a situation very similar to yours (lived together with husband's family) and he took their side in EVERY SITUATION. 

I decided my health and wellbeing, and that of my 2 year old child, was more important that waiting around for my life to get better "one day".


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

No no no!! Get your child out of that unhealthy environment asap.


----------



## LaundryMan (Mar 17, 2015)

batsociety said:


> Don't just tolerate him because you have a child. Nothing worse for a kid than growing up with parents who loathe each other but "stay together for the kids". It's not healthy for anyone.


:iagree:

My parents hated each other's guts and stayed together "for the kids." I have no respect for either of them today. And I'm fortunate...neither of them was mentally ill. Get out for both yourself and your baby.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Claire234 said:


> . Don't let me go anywhere or meet anyone. A very close relative is in hospital, hanging between life and death and they are not letting me meet them.


What is stopping you from walking out the door and seeing these people?


----------

